# laptop to stereo



## darrenpmw (Oct 26, 2010)

hi guys im interested in connecting the laptop to stereo wondering if this is possible can it be done wireless or do i need to buy a cable any suggestions please

thanks


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo darrenpmw :wave:

It can be done wirelessly, using something like *this* or, if you have a stereo-FM radio connected, *this*

I used to use a 'Groovetrip' unit but the 2 main problems, here in London, was:
1} - Trying to find an empty channel :grin:
2} - It had a very loud 'hummmm' if being charged from a USB-socket and used simultaneously, I had to charge the batteries 1st, then unplug the charging lead and rely on the batteries :sigh:

Nowadays, I just run a cable from the 'Audio-Out' (3.5mm-Jack-plug) to my stereo 'Line-In' sockets.

As an 'aside', if your stereo has an empty 'Line-Out' socket, you can run a cable from there back to the 'Audio-In' on your PC (or laptop, if it has an audio-in) and rip anything coming out the speakers to your drive :wink:


----------



## darrenpmw (Oct 26, 2010)

thanks for the reply werebo so if i purchased a jack plug i would simply connect the laptop to stereo with this cable and im up and running ?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Yep, though you'd need whatever type of plug(s) to fit your stereo, at t'other end of the cable :grin:

My cable ('Twin-screened') is approx 25' long, with no noticeable noise or signal-drop (18' room with the rest to tuck and hide the cable tidily :wink


----------



## darrenpmw (Oct 26, 2010)

thankyou werebo youve been of great help much appreciated


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

You're welcome :grin:


----------

